# Looking for Year and model info



## dluethje (Aug 10, 2010)

I have attached the Model / Serial number plate from my Case 400 series tractor. It is not a 411B and has a manual transmission with a standard clutch. I am having clutch issues that look like broken springs on the pressure plate? There is a picture looking through the clutch access door on the tractor at the clutch fingers. It looks to me as if there is at least one that is in the wrong position. I cannot seem to find the correct manuals for this tractor. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum dluethje! I have no idea on your situation, but we have many knowledgeable people here, who will hopefully sound off with some good advice!


----------

